# Favourite Dvorak 8th?



## Merl

It's always been my favourite Dvorak symphony. I was just wondering whose version you folks really rate? I'm always looking for new recommendations. Personal fave of mine at the moment is the Levine's (below). It's paired with a very run of the mill 9th but the 8th just sounds beautiful. Fire away.


----------



## Pugg

Easy one this:

​


----------



## Gordontrek

Herbert von Karajan- Vienna Phil (my personal favorite)
Christoph von Dohnanyi- Cleveland Orchestra

Unrelated note- Two years ago I actually got to see Dohnanyi in person conduct the Chicago Symphony. Very inspirational.


----------



## Merl

Belohlavek's (did I spell that correctly?) 8th from his full cycle is also a personal favourite (an excellent Dvorak cycle throughout).


----------



## david johnson

szell/cleveland


----------



## Merl

Walter's is a fine account too but it's a little slow in places.


----------



## Haydn man

This is my personal favourite, in fact I can recommend the whole cycle


----------



## Merl

^That was one of the first versions I owned. I borrowed it from Gorton Library in Manchester in the late 80s. Had about half that set until I downloaded it a few months back. At the same time I remember picking up the Kubelik disc of 8 and 9.


----------



## DavidA

Charles Mackerras is pretty sound performance which won't disappoint and there is a particularly beautiful one from Giulini.


----------



## Merl

Just got the Mackerras, last month. It's lovely.


----------



## Enthusiast

It has always been Kubelik for me in the 8th.


----------



## Merl

Incidentally, has anyone ever heard this complete Dvorak cycle on Brilliant Classics (Jarvi, Kosler, Wit, etc - pictured below)? I've heard the Jarvi on there but no others. I can get it for £5 but dunno if it's worth it. Not even easy to get the full breakdown of performers on there.


----------



## TxllxT

Merl said:


> Incidentally, has anyone ever heard this complete Dvorak cycle on Brilliant Classics (Jarvi, Kosler, Wit, etc - pictured below)? I've heard the Jarvi on there but no others. I can get it for £5 but dunno if it's worth it. Not even easy to get the full breakdown of performers on there.
> 
> View attachment 87024


Top quality recordings with top quality interpretations, recommended throughout.


----------



## Orfeo

I second Kertesz, wholeheartedly. I'll also mention, and without hesitation:










If only Myung-Whun Chung finished the cycle, I'm quite certain that it would have been one of the best cycles around (or, dare I say, the best) given superb execution and pure artistry by all involved, and in a rather clear, analytical, yet penetrating DG sound.


----------



## Pugg

I do love the different answers in this threads. :tiphat:


----------



## Templeton

Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony Orchestra is another one that I thoroughly recommend. It's paired with a performance of Brahms's Fourth Symphony and available for a pittance on Amazon. I also recommend Kubelik, as have lots of others on here. I haven't heard the Levine, so obviously need to check it out.


----------



## shadowdancer

I would like also to recommend Rafael Kubelik with Berliners.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I have a soft spot for Wolfgang Sawallisch's version above, because it is the first version of the 8th (and 9th) that I heard.

I also like Kertész' version with the LSO.


----------



## Guest

I do like this one too.


----------



## TxllxT

Orfeo said:


> I second Kertesz, wholeheartedly. I'll also mention, and without hesitation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only Myung-Whun Chung finished the cycle, I'm quite certain that it would have been one of the best cycles around (or, dare I say, the best) given superb execution and pure artistry by all involved, and in a rather clear, analytical, yet penetrating DG sound.












My favourite with the same conductor and a different orchestra & marvelous recording by BIS.


----------



## Merl

I like Neumann's 8ths too, from his Dvorak cycles. Prefer the one from his 70s cycle though. The sound may not be as good as the later one but the playing is top-notch. Those Czech strings. Mmmmmmmm!


----------



## realdealblues

My favorites (Not in a particular order):

Christoph von Dohnányi/Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
Antal Dorati/London Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik/Berlin Philharmonic
Vaclav Neumann/Czech Philharmonic (Both are great but do prefer the 70's cycle myself)
Charles Mackerras/Prague Symphony Orchestra
Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra
Otmar Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
Zubin Mehta/Los Angeles Philharmonic
Istvan Kertesz/London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Merl

realdealblues said:


> My favorites (Not in a particular order):
> 
> Christoph von Dohnányi/Cleveland Orchestra
> George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
> Antal Dorati/London Symphony Orchestra
> Rafael Kubelik/Berlin Philharmonic
> Vaclav Neumann/Czech Philharmonic (Both are great but do prefer the 70's cycle myself)
> Charles Mackerras/Prague Symphony Orchestra
> Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Otmar Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin
> Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
> Zubin Mehta/Los Angeles Philharmonic
> Istvan Kertesz/London Symphony Orchestra


Totally agree about the Neumann symphony cycles. There's something about that 70s symphony cycle that is just so charming. The digital cycle sounds great but the orchestral playing in the 70s one is just gorgeous. The only Dvorak 8s, of those that you mentioned, that I havent heard are Ormandy and Mehta. Off to investigate! Thanks realdealblues.


----------



## joen_cph

Nice to see Suitner mentioned, he´s really great in Dvorak. Levine is good with Czech music, IMO.

I only have Suitner, Kertesz, Talich and Mackerras, but no definite favourite.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

realdealblues said:


> My favorites (Not in a particular order):
> 
> Christoph von Dohnányi/Cleveland Orchestra
> George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
> Antal Dorati/London Symphony Orchestra
> Rafael Kubelik/Berlin Philharmonic
> Vaclav Neumann/Czech Philharmonic (Both are great but do prefer the 70's cycle myself)
> Charles Mackerras/Prague Symphony Orchestra
> Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Otmar Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin
> Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
> Zubin Mehta/Los Angeles Philharmonic
> Istvan Kertesz/London Symphony Orchestra


Any difference between Charles Mackerras/Prague Symphony Orchestra and his version with The Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra?


----------



## realdealblues

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Any difference between Charles Mackerras/Prague Symphony Orchestra and his version with The Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra?


I've never heard a recording of him with the Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra. I have Mackerras with Prague Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra and Philharmonia Orchestra. Of those 3 I like the Prague one the best.


----------



## Marsilius

The old, utterly idiomatic recording by the Czech Philharmonic conducted by Vaclav Talich has, in my own view, never been surpassed.


----------



## Merl

joen_cph said:


> Nice to see Suitner mentioned, he´s really great in Dvorak. Levine is good with Czech music, IMO.
> 
> I only have Suitner, Kertesz, Talich and Mackerras, but no definite favourite.


I love that Suitner cycle. IMO, it's much better than Rowicki and even better than Kertesz. I rate both Neumann cycles and Belohlavek's complete set above those, too.


----------



## TxllxT

However idiomatic the Czech conductors & Czech orchestras may be on their home turf, I just cannot stand the recording quality of nearly all Supraphon products. So my thumbs go down for Talich, Neumann and other Supraphon stars.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

realdealblues said:


> I've never heard a recording of him with the Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra. I have Mackerras with Prague Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra and Philharmonia Orchestra. Of those 3 I like the Prague one the best.


Rediscoveryus has Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra along with another condutor Jonel Perlea / Bamberg Symphony Orchestra.

http://www.rediscovery.us/conductors2.html


----------



## Merl

I recently picked up Honeck's Dvorak 8 with the Pittsburgh SO and have been listeining to it all week. It's absolutely brilliant. Possibly goes to the top of the tree. If you haven't heard it you must. Sensational.


----------



## jim prideaux

Orfeo said:


> I second Kertesz, wholeheartedly. I'll also mention, and without hesitation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only Myung-Whun Chung finished the cycle, I'm quite certain that it would have been one of the best cycles around (or, dare I say, the best) given superb execution and pure artistry by all involved, and in a rather clear, analytical, yet penetrating DG sound.


having now had the opportunity to listen to the recording of the 3rd and 7th I can only agree with the observation that this may have become one of the best cycles (had it been completed!)

now have to keep a lookout for a second hand copy of the 6th and 8th......


----------



## Orfeo

jim prideaux said:


> having now had the opportunity to listen to the recording of the 3rd and 7th I can only agree with the observation that this may have become one of the best cycles (had it been completed!)
> 
> *now have to keep a lookout for a second hand copy of the 6th and 8th*......


Any particular recording(s) in mind?


----------



## jim prideaux

Orfeo said:


> Any particular recording(s) in mind?


I was specifically referring to the Chung that you mentioned....I have numerous recordings of the 6th and 8th but having listened to the Chung/VPO recording of the 3rd and 7th and then reading your comments I feel the need to get hold of this specific CD.


----------



## Orfeo

jim prideaux said:


> I was specifically referring to the Chung that you mentioned....I have numerous recordings of the 6th and 8th but having listened to the Chung/VPO recording of the 3rd and 7th and then reading your comments I feel the need to get hold of this specific CD.


My bad, sorry. Yes, you should hunt that album down. The playing is quite refreshing (like the vintage Kertesz, but more so here).


----------

